# anyone using a Kioti tractor



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I was looking at mahindra on line i don't like where they are made or how they are put together not really looking into a kubota im not not using it for snowplowing i see deer is using a def system and yahmar motor


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

What size you looking at, purpose and dealer support around you?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah i don't see many dealers i really like masey Ferguson


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

A little punctuation?

Why no Kubota? What size tractor are you looking for?


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I was looking at mahindra on line i don't like where they are made or how they are put together not really looking into a kubota im not not using it for snowplowing i see deer is using a def system and yahmar motor


I used to use kubota (l35)
Ran a mahindra for a little while and then bought a kioti, definitely an upgrade ... although the mahindra isn't bad.

I prefer new Hollands/fords


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm liking the massy 1526 hydro premium


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm going to have to catch my breath first...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Is Kiota what bobcats line of tractors were I heard they weren’t very reliable I could be wrong cuz ive nvr owned a tractor of that type just know people that do and ran several over the yrs dealer support is a big deal gotta be able to get parts hey look a butterfly I like tractors I want one maybe next yr when I have some more scratch good luck in your search


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i would have good dealer support with Massey


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So Kioti is made by Massey?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

no there not i wouldn't have good dealer support


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> So Kioti is made by Massey?


Yes no maybe depends


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> no there not i wouldn't have good dealer support


Sorry... I must not understand.

You want a Kioti tractor is what your thread says... then you talk about the dealer support would be great with a Massey Ferguson.

So Kioti owns Massey Ferguson then?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Sorry... I must not understand.
> 
> You want a Kioti tractor is what your thread says... then you talk about the dealer support would be great with a Massey Ferguson.
> 
> So Kioti owns Massey Ferguson then?


Shirley you misunderstood he was looking at a mahindra why can't you keep up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Shirley you misunderstood he was looking at a mahindra why can't you keep up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Shirley you misunderstood he was looking at a mahindra why can't you keep up


So Mahindra owns Massey Ferguson?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> So Mahindra owns Massey Ferguson?


Theyre both red and the guys at the gas station say theyre good tractors


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Massey 8737 has 290HP at the PTO


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Claas and Pierre tractors have dealer support


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Claas and Pierre tractors have dealer support


Any for pasquali maybe @FredG would know


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Any for pasquali maybe @FredG would know


two wheel or four wheel should be good


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I'm liking the massy 1526 hydro premium


So we are talking about 25hp lawn mowers



PLOWMAN45 said:


> i see deer is using a def system and yahmar motor


I don't know that much about lawn mowers... but I have not heard anything about anyone putting DEF in anything that small yet.

Last I have heard 75hp is still the DEF regulation.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes Kioti and bobcat are the same tractors all made by kioti. My father in law has both Mahindra and kioti tractors at the farm. Kioti hydro lacks a little and the loader blocks a lot of the field of vision but I’m used to loaders and skidsteers. Overall nice tractors


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

bobcat made massey Ferguson?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

No bobcat was made by KIOTI.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Any for pasquali maybe @FredG would know


 Ya in Europe.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

fireside said:


> No bobcat was made by KIOTI.


Pretty sure Toro owns them both....


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

My wife was talking to a co worker the other day. She said they moved to the country and bought a Mahindra tractor to blow the driveway.
Brand new tractor, has gone through 2 clutches in 2 years. They haven't even been able to use it this winter, waiting for parts.
The dealer is plowing their driveway for free because he feels bad for their situation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Ya in Europe.


Toro owns Europe???


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

jonniesmooth said:


> My wife was talking to a co worker the other day. She said they moved to the country and bought a Mahindra tractor to blow the driveway.
> Brand new tractor, has gone through 2 clutches in 2 years. They haven't even been able to use it this winter, waiting for parts.
> The dealer is plowing their driveway for free because he feels bad for their situation.


My guess is they are riding the clutch bad!!! Father in laws has 3000 hours on original clutch


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> My wife was talking to a co worker the other day. She said they moved to the country and bought a Mahindra tractor to blow the driveway.
> Brand new tractor, has gone through 2 clutches in 2 years. They haven't even been able to use it this winter, waiting for parts.
> The dealer is plowing their driveway for free because he feels bad for their situation.


Sounds like a poor selection or choice of what gear to use. There's no reason to ride or slip a clutch often enough to burn them up in that short if time. Most home owners put on less than 100-150 hrs a year on small tractors.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Toro owns Europe???


 That's outstanding.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So let me get this right....

You're telling me that Massey bobcat tractor sold Kioti to Europe and Harbor Freight has the patent on Toro


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

plow4beer said:


> Is Kiota what bobcats line of tractors were I heard they weren't very reliable I could be wrong cuz ive nvr owned a tractor of that type just know people that do and ran several over the yrs dealer support is a big deal gotta be able to get parts hey look a butterfly I like tractors I want one maybe next yr when I have some more scratch good luck in your search


Yes


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BUFF said:


> Sounds like a poor selection or choice of what gear to use. There's no reason to ride or slip a clutch often enough to burn them up in that short if time. Most home owners put on less than 100-150 hrs a year on small tractors.


I was assuming ( I know, bad idea) that they were taught how to use their new toy before they took it home .at the risk of sounding sexist my wife did say they bought the tractor as the wife would be the primary user as the husband works on the road.
So it could very well be operator error.
My guy in my 1025r called the other night, " the tractor is smoking" so I go check on him. The tractor is fine, he's never driven it when it's -17 before, so there's a lot more exhaust vapor.
Then he calls again, " it's losing power" 
What do you mean?
" When I drive down the road it drops from 3200 rpm to 2500 rpm"
Is there loose snow on the road, or are they plowed?
" Loose snow"
Yes, pulling tires throuth snow robs HP, it's not a 200 HP V-8.
The night did get better.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> I was assuming ( I know, bad idea) that they were taught how to use their new toy before they took it home .at the risk of sounding sexist my wife did say they bought the tractor as the wife would be the primary user as the husband works on the road.
> So it could very well be operator error.
> My guy in my 1025r called the other night, " the tractor is smoking" so I go check on him. The tractor is fine, he's never driven it when it's -17 before, so there's a lot more exhaust vapor.
> Then he calls again, " it's losing power"
> ...


You're assuming the sales geek or counter jockey knew how to run the tractor...…


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jonniesmooth said:


> it's not a 200 HP V-8.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jonniesmooth said:


> My guy in my 1025r called the other night, " the tractor is smoking" so I go check on him. The tractor is fine, he's never driven it when it's -17 before, so there's a lot more exhaust vapor.
> Then he calls again, " it's losing power"
> What do you mean?
> " When I drive down the road it drops from 3200 rpm to 2500 rpm"
> ...


At least you have a guy that pays attention to things and cares enough.

I worked on a farm for a few years that had a lot of "drifters" as I refereed to them. Every year at harvest a new lame to babysit. They ran tractors without checking oils, pulled in to high of gears, never listened to the machine tell them something is not right.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> At least you have a guy that pays attention to things and cares enough.
> 
> I worked on a farm for a few years that had a lot of "drifters" as I refereed to them. Every year at harvest a new lame to babysit. They ran tractors without checking oils, pulled in to high of gears, never listened to the machine tell them something is not right.


Sounds like my father in-law who was born/raised his family's farm / ranch. He's torn oof heads on combines/ swather's , takes down aboot every gate post he goes through, stalls tractors going up him then jack knifes what he's pulling, started fires while fueling and the list goes on.... The only thing he has done is put a piece a equipment in a pond/lake but only because they aren't any.....


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Sounds like my father in-law who was born/raised his family's farm / ranch. He's torn oof heads on combines/ swather's , takes down aboot every gate post he goes through, stalls tractors going up him then jack knifes what he's pulling, started fires while fueling and the list goes on.... The only thing he has done is put a piece a equipment in a pond/lake but only because they aren't any.....


I think I've seen him on TV...on an insurance commercial.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Sounds like my father in-law who was born/raised his family's farm / ranch. He's torn oof heads on combines/ swather's , takes down aboot every gate post he goes through, stalls tractors going up him then jack knifes what he's pulling, started fires while fueling and the list goes on.... The only thing he has done is put a piece a equipment in a pond/lake but only because they aren't any.....


Yep... part of the reason that I fazed myself out of that operation. I worked my day job then worked nights there and every night found myself stopping at Deere, getting parts, and fixing the stuff those morons broke all day. Not really what I signed up for.

One season these fellas ran the motors out of two tractors. Both lost oil pressure and they just kept running them. One was on a dryer so that stuff happens I guess... The other the kid was in the tractor with the low oil pressure idiot light on. Said he figured it was just a bad sensor...  Sensor or not, get out and pull the dipstick you dipstick!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> I think I've seen him on TV...on an insurance commercial.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

fireside said:


> Yes Kioti and bobcat are the same tractors all made by kioti. My father in law has both Mahindra and kioti tractors at the farm. Kioti hydro lacks a little and the loader blocks a lot of the field of vision but I'm used to loaders and skidsteers. Overall nice tractors


Bobcat and kioti are the same tractor?
That I did not know.
Of course I can't say that I've actually run a bobcat tractor... just skidsteers and min ex, have they always been the same tractor or was there a more recent acquisition or subbing out of the manufacturing?


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

Kioti tractors are made in South Korea by Daedong Industrial Co.which also makes large industrial loaders. They made tractors for Bobcat under Bobcat's specs. as well as some John Deere models. After a falling out Bobcat dropped tractors from their lineup and JD began producing their models in the U.S. Mahindra is made in India and sold worldwide. Massey Ferguson is owned by AGCO which produces equipment worldwide under various names. Names on tractors anymore will tell you very little about who owns the company that actually build them. 
As I only run JD and all the clutches I am familiar with are run in oil I find it hard to see how you could burn out one them in 150 hours. Dry clutch yes. You get what you pay for.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

John Deere is producing the new Bobcat tractors?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

wishfull said:


> Kioti tractors are made in South Korea by Daedong Industrial Co.which also makes large industrial loaders. They made tractors for Bobcat under Bobcat's specs. as well as some John Deere models. After a falling out Bobcat dropped tractors from their lineup and JD began producing their models in the U.S. Mahindra is made in India and sold worldwide. Massey Ferguson is owned by AGCO which produces equipment worldwide under various names. Names on tractors anymore will tell you very little about who owns the company that actually build them.
> As I only run JD and all the clutches I am familiar with are run in oil I find it hard to see how you could burn out one them in 150 hours. Dry clutch yes. You get what you pay for.


Woah...










LMAO. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

John Deere is not making Bobcat tractors. JD are producing their own models now that Kioti previously made for JD. Bobcat don't have tractors anymore. Easy to find all this crap out by doing a little research.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So Massey owns Kubota?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

wishfull said:


> John Deere is not making Bobcat tractors. JD are producing their own models now that Kioti previously made for JD. Bobcat don't have tractors anymore. Easy to find all this crap out by doing a little research.


Is Clark Kent really superman?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So Massey owns Kubota?


There not the SAME


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Word on the street, and this is not fake news, Bobcat will be selling tractors up to 100hp by 2020. So a territory manager told me when he heard I was buying another tractor, he wanted me to wait another year.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

DeVries said:


> Word on the street, and this is not fake news, Bobcat will be selling tractors up to 100hp by 2020. So a territory manager told me when he heard I was buying another tractor, he wanted me to wait another year.


December of 2019 prices will go up 18% :laugh:


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

Interesting, so Bobcat is going to give it another go. I wonder who is going to be making these units for them. Their other machines were only Kioti's rebranded using Bobcat's colors and logo. It's getting so that you have no idea whose tractors you're buying anymore. Good luck to them.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright guys, let's try to get back on point


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> alright guys, let's try to get back on point


Agreed...if we could just figure out what the OP's point/question is?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Agreed...if we could just figure out what the OP's point/question is?


Lmao... so true... so true.

Ok so back to how John Deere is owned my Massey Furgeson Bobcat corp...


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a sub who has a Koiti. Its 10 years old, he had the loader on it which lasted about 3 seasons, after which it was worn out.
It is a bare bones tractor, no clutchless shuttle shift although I believe the newer ones are. He had the front axle break on it (horst 9/13 blade) so not too heavy. Other than that its been good, but for me those issues would be enough to sell it and buy a better brand tractor.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

These topics never stay on point


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> These topics never stay on point


Huh?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> These topics never stay on point


Pretty sure Phil successfully made the point that you were the one that took it off topic.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

A moderator's job can't be easy. No matter the thread, there are always people who have a somewhat connected bit of info that although not directly related may still be useful but not worth starting a new thread. Then some of it is quite sophomoric, and that's easy enough to skip over if you choose to.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Hold that thought on the Kioti!! Father in laws was picked up yesterday by the dealer 534 hours the motors is knocking like a swat team serving a drug warrant.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fireside said:


> Hold that thought on the Kioti!! Father in laws was picked up yesterday by the dealer 534 hours the motors is knocking like a swat team serving a drug warrant.


Is his model made by Bobcat, johndeere or massey furgeson?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> Is his model made by Bobcat, johndeere or massey furgeson?


 I thought his model was made by cat


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

My brother drives a Hyundai, I think Kioti is Hyundai of cars.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

fireside said:


> I thought his model was made by cat


I herd Toro bought Cat....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> I herd Toro bought Cat....


I herd Cat bought Hyundai...


----------

